# Has anyone ever passed the NREMT-P exam with 150 questions?



## MsEMT (Mar 31, 2012)

I took my registry for paramedic today and I was given 150 questions. I have a bad feeling that I failed it because it seems like a lot of questions. I also noticed that I got asked some questions asking something that I've never even heard of. What are your experiences?


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 31, 2012)

No sir. Never.


----------



## medic417 (Mar 31, 2012)

Yes maam, always. 

In truth yes many have passed at 150.  The number does not tell you if you pass or fail.  Some have failed when it stopped at 80.


----------



## MsEMT (Mar 31, 2012)

oh great. and btw I'm a woman


----------



## MsEMT (Mar 31, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Yes maam, always.
> 
> In truth yes many have passed at 150.  The number does not tell you if you pass or fail.  Some have failed when it stopped at 80.



Lol.


----------



## Veneficus (Apr 1, 2012)

Every now and again somebody gets all 150 questions for the purpose of validating the computer algorithm. 

Some of us old people always had 150 questions. On a stone dot matrix tablet.
(changing an answer was such a pain when you had to fill in the hole you chipped out.)


----------



## Anjel (Apr 1, 2012)

MsEMT said:


> I took my registry for paramedic today and I was given 150 questions. I have a bad feeling that I failed it because it seems like a lot of questions. I also noticed that I got asked some questions asking something that I've never even heard of. What are your experiences?



Did you get asked a lot of same type of questions? 

That could be it's way of trying to see if you know the stuff.


----------



## MsEMT (Apr 1, 2012)

No it didn't ask me any question twice. However it asked me similar questions. There were things on that test that I've never heard of. I was actually pretty pissed off when I finished. I know I had the last question right, but I know that doesn't really mean anything. Still haven't gotten my results yet so I guess I will be getting them tomorrow. The wait is horrible. I'll let you all know how I did.


----------



## medic417 (Apr 1, 2012)

MsEMT said:


> No it didn't ask me any question twice. However it asked me similar questions. There were things on that test that I've never heard of. I was actually pretty pissed off when I finished. I know I had the last question right, but I know that doesn't really mean anything. Still haven't gotten my results yet so I guess I will be getting them tomorrow. The wait is horrible. I'll let you all know how I did.



Check the NR site tonight they sometimes post results Sunday evening.  If not should be there first thing business hours Monday.  

If there were a number of questions you had never heard of your program must have done bad job teaching or (and please don't take offense) you did not do enough personal study.


----------



## MsEMT (Apr 1, 2012)

medic417 said:


> Check the NR site tonight they sometimes post results Sunday evening.  If not should be there first thing business hours Monday.
> 
> If there were a number of questions you had never heard of your program must have done bad job teaching or (and please don't take offense) you did not do enough personal study.



No offense taken. If I fail it I won't be putting the blame on anyone but I have been studying every chance I get. Other people have left the exam feeling pissed off like me and also said that there were things that they never heard of. They ended up passing it.


----------



## MS Medic (Apr 1, 2012)

medic417 said:


> If there were a number of questions you had never heard of your program must have done bad job teaching or (and please don't take offense) you did not do enough personal study.



I took the CBT the first year it came out so maybe it has changed some since. But while I didn't get that many questions, I started getting things like "Which of the following obscure knots is best for tying a sling and swath?" While I'm paraphrasing the question, I did get one like that so I can't say the difficulty of the questions is a good indicator.

But who knows, I always could be wrong.


----------



## firemedic0227 (Apr 2, 2012)

The last time I took it (Failed) I had a ton of questions that left me scratching my head knowing that I wasn't taught anything about that as well. It wasn't from the lack of a good instructor or course because my Instructor is nationally known in Paramedicine especially PHTLS. I had like 132 questions and it stopped and I found out the next day I had failed. I actually had a knot question as well and I am pretty sure I got it correct. I study constantly and have good habits but if you have never head of what the question is asking about you are screwed no matter how well you prepare yourself. Good Luck I hope you passed, some people know their stuff but fail at test taking!


----------



## jkrewko (Apr 8, 2012)

i passed my nremt-p the first time. it stopped at 150. also had another person from my class get to 150 and pass


----------



## Devilz311 (Apr 9, 2012)

I passed at 150 too


----------



## Veneficus (Apr 9, 2012)

arharris83 said:


> The last time I took it (Failed) I had a ton of questions that left me scratching my head knowing that I wasn't taught anything about that as well. It wasn't from the lack of a good instructor or course because my Instructor is nationally known in Paramedicine especially PHTLS. I had like 132 questions and it stopped and I found out the next day I had failed. I actually had a knot question as well and I am pretty sure I got it correct. I study constantly and have good habits but if you have never head of what the question is asking about you are screwed no matter how well you prepare yourself. Good Luck I hope you passed, some people know their stuff but fail at test taking!



Forgive me...

You had a great course, great instructors, and have good preparation habits, and you failed having never before seen some of the questions?

I think your assessment of your class, instructor, or study regiment may be overly optimistic.


----------



## Maine iac (Apr 9, 2012)

Over the course of my medic didactic portion I was probably exposed to more than 2000 multiple choice questions. About half of those questions were on tests where if you scored below an 80% it was considered failing (my program had a 3 strikes and you're out rule).

The rest of the multiple choice questions were presented in random fashion every day in quizzes. These quizzes did not necessarily correlate with what we were learning but it was to help us lean how to take multiple choice question tests, but to also learn new material.

I took my NREMT-P written test 6 months after finishing the didactic portion and my test shut off at 80 questions. I passed.

A good program should teach you the material but also teach you how to take the test, by presenting challenging test questions. A good test taker should be almost able to pass a test on any material purely based on understanding how the question works.


----------



## Medic Tim (Apr 9, 2012)

Maine iac said:


> Over the course of my medic didactic portion I was probably exposed to more than 2000 multiple choice questions. About half of those questions were on tests where if you scored below an 80% it was considered failing (my program had a 3 strikes and you're out rule).
> 
> The rest of the multiple choice questions were presented in random fashion every day in quizzes. These quizzes did not necessarily correlate with what we were learning but it was to help us lean how to take multiple choice question tests, but to also learn new material.
> 
> ...


Very true


----------



## AirMed44 (Apr 9, 2012)

I was lucky enough to sit on an NREMT item writing committee recently.  When you see a lot of the same questions, it's usually one of two things.  Either a) they are asking you the same question at a different difficulty or b) you are getting one of the "test" questions meaning they are trying to see if the question is valid.  You don't know it, but there are usually 10 - 15 of those in almost every exam.  Good luck!


----------



## p2medic (Apr 12, 2012)

150 the first time failed, 150 the second time passed. I can't stress it enough that number of questions doesn't matter.


----------



## knya (Apr 13, 2012)

130 question had my friend and passed!!!


----------



## medic417 (Apr 13, 2012)

Guess the OP didn't pass.:sad:


----------



## rodz77 (Aug 15, 2012)

I passed first time at 150...I too felt that some things I had never heard of and to be honest I felt defeated  leaving that place . Got my results and I passed. Thankfully!


----------



## Relieved (May 10, 2018)

Passed with 150. First attempt.


----------



## HardWorking (Jun 1, 2018)

Is that last theory question right??  had 150 and I’m sure I got the last one wrong, I just looked it up. It actually wasn’t that bad tho. I knew majority of the questions, but there were like 5-7 I’ve never heard of. The  last question thing is really freaking me out and I tested today a Friday too, so I know results won’t be in until Monday


----------



## TX PFMedic (Jun 6, 2018)

Passed with 150. Had some tough questions between 120-135 and from there are on it seemed pretty smooth sailing as the questions got easier. I know I got the last question right but I am not sure I believe in the last question theory.


----------



## firemandave7 (Dec 2, 2019)

I passed the test with 150 questions the first time....I think it's very wrong of that guy to say that "most" people who take the test with 150 failed. There are many young people on this thread that are reading this waiting for results who are on edge. Yes, I'm a guy who took the state test many many many years ago, retired, took another job in another state only taking the written CAT to get my state certification. I will tell you...after many years of reading comments on the NREMT process, they need to cut it out and stop making this so difficult for young people trying to work in this field. There is already a paramedic shortage, no need to make it worse.


----------



## mgr22 (Dec 2, 2019)

firemandave7 said:


> There are many young people on this thread that are reading this waiting for results who are on edge.



Those young people are a lot older than they were when this thread started.


----------



## firemandave7 (Dec 2, 2019)

We are all a lot older now LOL! I took my FF in 1987 at 17 and my EMT in 1988 at 18....I'm turning 50 next month and being a FF/PM is still the best job in the world. I wish they would pay paramedics what we are worth. I will tell you....I think the low unemployment rate, the lack of people wanting to do blue collar work, great economy etc etc I believe most areas will see 20$ an hour paramedics in the future as they are paying in some areas now. The biggest problem is, small communities that don't have or will not spend the tax dollars to pay their paramedics what they are worth. I feel the federal government should stop funding middle eastern countries that don't like us and give federal grants to small communities to pay for ALS service and paramedics. Rant over, be safe


----------



## Jess2441 (Apr 29, 2022)

I have been out of the field for 12 years.  I took a refresher course and got credits to recertify.  So that means retesting.  I took the first test and had 90 questions and failed.  I just retook it yesterday and got 150 questions.  Some of them were so hard and I have never heard of the stuff being asked.  I am hoping those were the 10-15 throw in questions.  I feel horrible about it.  I am scared to even look for my results.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 29, 2022)

Jess2441 said:


> I have been out of the field for 12 years.  I took a refresher course and got credits to recertify.  So that means retesting.  I took the first test and had 90 questions and failed.  I just retook it yesterday and got 150 questions.  Some of them were so hard and I have never heard of the stuff being asked.  I am hoping those were the 10-15 throw in questions.  I feel horrible about it.  I am scared to even look for my results.


Anyone who’s been out for 15 years needs an entire new class.


----------



## DrParasite (Apr 29, 2022)

Jess2441 said:


> I have been out of the field for 12 years.  I took a refresher course and got credits to recertify.  So that means retesting.  I took the first test and had 90 questions and failed.  I just retook it yesterday and got 150 questions.  Some of them were so hard and I have never heard of the stuff being asked.  I am hoping those were the 10-15 throw in questions.  I feel horrible about it.  I am scared to even look for my results.


I've been an EMT since 1999... I took my NREMT exam, after working in the field since 1999 in one capacity or another, in 2014... I won't lie there were questions that I asked that I had no idea about.  seriously, no clue (mostly related to ob/gyn).

If you haven't been involved since 2010, you need a full class, not just a refresher.  there have been quite a few changes since you stopped being involved, likely more than a simple refresher can cover.


----------



## Jess2441 (Apr 29, 2022)

NomadicMedic said:


> Anyone who’s been out for 15 years needs an entire new class.


Thanks negative Nancy. I’ve remained very well plugged into the medical field. I just haven’t been an active paramedic since 2010.


----------



## Jess2441 (Apr 29, 2022)

DrParasite said:


> I've been an EMT since 1999... I took my NREMT exam, after working in the field since 1999 in one capacity or another, in 2014... I won't lie there were questions that I asked that I had no idea about.  seriously, no clue (mostly related to ob/gyn).
> 
> If you haven't been involved since 2010, you need a full class, not just a refresher.  there have been quite a few changes since you stopped being involved, likely more than a simple refresher can cover.


And I also worked with a paramedic instructor who also was out for ten years and took a refresher and retested and is now teaching.  I’ve studied for almost a year and worked with various professionals. I didn’t just take a quick refresher and think I was good to go.


----------



## CCCSD (Apr 29, 2022)

Jess2441 said:


> Thanks negative Nancy. I’ve remained very well plugged into the medical field. I just haven’t been an active paramedic since 2010.


Apparently not “plugged in“ enough according to your test scores…


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 30, 2022)

Closing this before it gets out of hand.


----------

